# Jesus Maria (parques y plazas)



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Marsupilami said:


> se parece a hiroshima...


Antes o después de la bomba?  Mentira! 
JT: te has mandado un tremendo catálogo de parques. Muy buena recopilación. Jesús María es, indudablemente, uno de los distritos más verdes y hermosos de Lima.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Me gusta mucho la zona cerca al touring club....sera que aun hay terrenos en venta por ahi?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

pedro1011 said:


> JT: te has mandado un tremendo catálogo de parques. Muy buena recopilación. Jesús María es, indudablemente, uno de los distritos más verdes y hermosos de Lima.


Gracias! se trata de hacer lo mejor posible...pero no creas que fue muy dificil, ya que todas las saque de la pagina web de la municipalidad de Jesus Maria.  visitala..aun hay mas.

http://www.munijesusmaria.gob.pe/paginas/nuestrodistrito/pimagenesp.htm


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Jesus Maria es muy chevere y mejora bastante rapido, recordemos que en el ranking distrital del pais, este salio 3ro ganandole a San Borja.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Incluso le ganó a Surco, La Molina y Barranco!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Y el Rímac en que puesto quedó?


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Publo libre me gusta mas, tiene construcciones de todas las épocas.


Jesus Maria tambien cuenta con casas de todas las epocas, nada mas date una vuelta por la av. salaverry y veras la cantidad de casonas que aun estan en pie.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Mouses said:


> ...el circuito de distritos de jesus maria, magdalena, pueblo libre y lince tenemos mucho en comun, *reflejan lo ke se desea pa Lima como ciudad de clase media*, ya que mientras barranco y miraflores son netamente turisticos y no reflejan la lima cotidiana salvo algunos barrios y mientras san isidro es netamente un distrito de clase alta que aveces no se apega ala realidad cotidiana, los distritos de jesus maria, lince, magdalena y pueblo libre respresentan esa lima poetica, relajada, problematica y alegre.


Concuerdo contigo, estos distritos son la verdadera expresion de lo que el comun de clase media ideintifica como "mi barrio"... osea un lugar donde puedes observar todo lo cotidiano y tradicional sin ir al extremo modernismo de san isidro, ni al caotico trajin de la victoria.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

:cheers: Buenas fotos!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bajo: Nosé en realidad en que puesto habrá quedado el Rímac es cuestión de averiguar en internet supongo.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Seguro por encima de La Victoria, pero por abajo del resto...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> Seguro por encima de La Victoria, pero por abajo del resto...


jajaja, bueno, creo que deba estar al menos por encima de Independencia, Comas, Collique, Puente Piedra, Villa el Salvador, Villa Maria, etc, etc.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> jajaja, bueno, creo que deba estar al menos por encima de Independencia, Comas, Collique, Puente Piedra, Villa el Salvador, Villa Maria, etc, etc.


jajaja...bueno, debe ser, pues Puente Piedra, Comas...etc....estan mucho peor, por lo menos el Rimac tiene patrimonio cultural.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

J Block said:


> jajaja...bueno, debe ser, pues Puente Piedra, Comas...etc....estan mucho peor, por lo menos el Rimac tiene patrimonio cultural.


Espero que ese patrimonio no se pierda.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Espero que ese patrimonio no se pierda.


Eso depende de ustedes los bajopontinos!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

J Block said:


> Seguro por encima de La Victoria, pero por abajo del resto...


Bueno..tampoco subestimemos mucho a La Victoria, ya que la zona de Santa Catalina y la av. Canada es muy pasable.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bueno, La Victoria tiene zonas como Balconcillo que son pasables...pero la mayor parte del distrito da asco, pena y verguenza. Hasta muchas de las ciudades en los conos, que fueron pueblos jovenes son mas pasables que La Victoria. 

La Avenida Mexico pareciera pertenecer a alguna ciudad africana subdesarrollada. LITERALMENTE.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

si.. la av. mexico està super abandonada yo he pasado por ahì lamentable


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

J Block said:


> Bueno, La Victoria tiene zonas como Balconcillo que son pasables...pero la mayor parte del distrito da asco, pena y verguenza. Hasta muchas de las ciudades en los conos, que fueron pueblos jovenes son mas pasables que La Victoria.
> 
> *La Avenida Mexico pareciera pertenecer a alguna ciudad africana * subdesarrollada. LITERALMENTE.


Hace muchos años que no paso por la Avenida Mexico...pero en mis memorias la recuerdo llena de tiendas de repuestos y lavadores de autos...muy feita. :no:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Ah claro, hasta ahora sigue asi la avenida Mexico, los barrios de la victoria son peligrosos, pero el distrito no tiene pueblos jovenes, mas bien son barrios antiguos hoy en abandono y tomados por delincuentes, como muchos barrios del Rímac.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Sip, la berma central de Mexico es un terral...ni un arbol...llena de perros callejeros, de uno que otro ambulante y por supuesto, basura...harta basura en cada esquina...los edificios que la rodean son un asco...es una pesadilla pasar por ahi. El municipio bien gracias...no mueve ni un dedo para arreglar NADA...lo mismo con las avenidas Isabel La Catolica, Manco Capac, Iquitos...etc..

Realmente La Victoria es quizas el distrito mas feo de Lima.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Gran bicicleteada familiar en el Campo de Marte









Simultaneas de ajedrez en el Campo de Marte









Relámpagos de fulbito









Festival de la Papa









Alcalde Carlos Bringas









Feria de manualidades


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

en JM vive mi mejor amiga XD, siempre le gusto mucho esa iglesia de san jose, es bonita, estoy pensando recorrerme todas las iglesias mas resaltantes de Lima y hacer un thread por cada una... jejeje... tendre que pagar la gracia de 10 soles por entrar a la catedral.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si quieres entrar al museo de la cAtedral tienes que pagar, pero para entrar al templo y capillas lo puedes hacer en horas de Misa.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Lo max!! tus fotos Jt69


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Si quieres entrar al museo de la cAtedral tienes que pagar, pero para entrar al templo y capillas lo puedes hacer en horas de Misa.


Misas solo hay los domingos 2 veces al dia, no te pases pz, deberian abrirla un horario determinado gratis, sin museo y sin misa.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> Misas solo hay los domingos 2 veces al dia, no te pases pz, deberian abrirla un horario determinado gratis, sin museo y sin misa.


No te pases, ningun Templo Católico hace eso, sólo se abren para realizar misas, todas las Iglesias del Centro son así.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

La última vez que estuve en Lima en enero de este año, fuí a comer anticuchos y picarones en ese lugarcito de la esquina de la plaza San Jose.. no me acuerdo el nombre, pero como me fascina ese lugar.... uhmm que rico...........


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Vane de Rosas said:


> Lo max!! tus fotos Jt69


Gracias Vane.. :hug:


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

alibiza_1014 said:


> La última vez que estuve en Lima en enero de este año, fuí a comer anticuchos y picarones en ese lugarcito de la esquina de la plaza San Jose.. no me acuerdo el nombre, pero como me fascina ese lugar.... uhmm que rico...........


Cada vez que veo este parque, me hace recordar la heladería Palermo (creo que ya no existe) , con mis padres era costumbre consumir en ese local... buenazo!


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Imanolsoliman said:


> en JM vive mi mejor amiga XD, siempre le gusto mucho esa iglesia de san jose, es bonita, *estoy pensando recorrerme todas las iglesias mas resaltantes de Lima y hacer un thread por cada una... jejeje... tendre que pagar la gracia de 10 soles por entrar a la catedral*.


Sería una interesante serie de threads, esperamos con ansias las fotos de tu recorrido.


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Parque San José*


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Parque Sarmiento*


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

como a mejorado


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bunas fotossss..


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Esa es una de las iglesias de Lima que más me gusta


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

JT 69 said:


> Cada vez que veo este parque, me hace recordar la heladería Palermo (creo que ya no existe) , con mis padres era costumbre consumir en ese local... buenazo!



Yo vivia a 3 cuadras del parque San Jose. Palermo sigue abierta. Estuve alli en enero tomando mis ricos heladitos. Nada com Palermo!

Jesus Maria te quiero!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

esa foto del parque san jose y la iglesia, esta bien bonita !


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

caballoazul said:


> Yo vivia a 3 cuadras del parque San Jose. Palermo sigue abierta. Estuve alli en enero tomando mis ricos heladitos. *Nada com Palermo!*
> 
> Jesus Maria te quiero!


Sí, nada como Palermo... la mejor heladería de Lima!!! 

De solo recordar sus helados de lúcuma, guanábana, ron con pasas y tumbo... se me agua la boca.:drool:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cuando va de la avenida cuba hacia la avenida brasil y ve la iglesia, impresiona bastante.


----------



## Socialista (Oct 18, 2006)

JAJA yo Igual comi hace un tiempo atras unos anticuchos en la esquina de la cual hablas. Un local de dos pisos que sirve los anticuchos mas sabrozos que eh probado en Lima. Lo comi con su PANZITA y su chimichanga sauce. Wow que delicioso pero al como no llevaba mucho tiempo en lima al dia siguiente me dio una bajada hasta el dia que me tuve que ir de Lima..


----------



## arquimario88 (Dec 6, 2006)

EDIT.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

El Bajopontino said:


> Cuando va de la avenida cuba hacia la avenida brasil y ve la iglesia, impresiona bastante.


Exacto Bajo, esas cuadras que van desde la Plaza Caceres hasta la plaza de Jesus María por la Av. Cuba tienen algo de algunas ciudades europeas en especial de Alemania, bueno la Iglesia de Jesus María es una catedral gótica y alguna semejanza tienen que haber.

saludos


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

arquimario88 said:


> EDIT.


:sleepy:


2006 - 2010


----------



## RENOVADO (Jul 23, 2010)

JESUS MARIA ES UN DISTRITO QUE HA MEJORADO MUCHISIMO CON HERMOSOS PARQUES Y CALLES MAS CUIDADAS Y LIMPIAS....


----------

